# Look what came in the mail yesterday!



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Herc and Dales new (used) NW Custom Packsaddles! I'm going to make bucket panniers for Herc and he can carry my trail trimming tools and lunch, and pack out sticks and litter. Dale is not old enough to carry a "load", but he could carry my rain slicker.

I have to play with the strap adjustments to get them more balanced and comfortable, but they didn't mind them at all.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! How exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat


----------

